# What to see near New York Penn station 4.5 hour layover



## love2travel (Apr 15, 2012)

I am going from Orlando to New York on the Silver Meteor. I'm so excited! I have a 4.5 hour layover. I will be with my 12 yr old daughter. What do you recommend I do or see in that time. Will be there in August. I was only in New York briefly 12 years ago. I have no clue and don't know my way around.Also, I will be in a roomette. Is there a lounge to wait in?

Thank you,

Sue


----------



## jb64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Since you will pretty much be in downtown Manhatten, there is plenty to do or see. Times Square is a fairly easy walk from the station. Central Park is a pretty long walk, and you wouldn't have much time there, but if you took a cab or the subway, you should have time. Plenty of shopping on Fifth Avenue, too...................

Since you are traveling in a roomette, you will have access to the Club Acela to wait, too.

Hope you have a great trip. I bet your daughter will love it.


----------



## SouthernServesTheSouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Sleeping car passengers either arriving or departing have use of the Acella Lounge. Just show your ticket at the lounge enterance.


----------



## ParrotRob (Apr 15, 2012)

love2travel said:


> I am going from Orlando to New York on the Silver Meteor. I'm so excited! I have a 4.5 hour layover. I will be with my 12 yr old daughter. What do you recommend I do or see in that time. Will be there in August. I was only in New York briefly 12 years ago. I have no clue and don't know my way around.Also, I will be in a roomette. Is there a lounge to wait in?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Sue


Wow, the possibilities really are endless, and 4.5 hours is a long time, assuming you're on time. Right there in the midtown area you could go up in the Empire State Building, walk to Times Square, Rockefeller Center, shop at the world famous Macy's on 34th street. Since you have a 12yo, it's a very short cab ride uptown to Central Park South where you will find the Central Park Zoo and across 5th Avenue, your daughter will love FAO Schwartz. If you're feeling adventurous, 4.5 hours is plenty enough time to hop in a cab, go DOWNtown to the ferry terminal and hop on the (Free) Staten Island Ferry for your free harbor cruise and the best vantage point for the Statue of Liberty without actually going there.

If this is your first time in NYC in 12 years and your daughter's first time there at all, don't waste those 4 hours in a station lounge - if nothing else get out and walk the city.


----------



## amtkstn (Apr 15, 2012)

Walk over to Grand Central Station and have a meal. You can either take the subway or walk the mile.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 15, 2012)

Go to Times Square. You HAVE to say you've been there with her. Depending on her interests, 5th Ave with Macy's and the other stores would be great fun. Stop at a street vendor and have a hot dog. Just walk and take in the city between Penn Station, Times Square and the stores on 5th Avenue. Experience NY by just walking it. She will have more to tell her friends by what you see in and those places than any zoo, park or even GCT

Save Central Park and Grand Central for when you have more time. Least of all, do NOT just stay in Penn Station.


----------



## love2travel (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions. Now I'm thrilled to have a layover. I didn't know if that was enough time to get around and see things. I would love to go up in the Empire State Building and Times Square. My daughter would love FAO Schwarts. There is a FREE Staten Island Ferry? No way! How cool. How far of a cab ride would that be about? I think we come in around 11am. How long would it take to get to the ferry and take the free ride? I guess I won't be in the Acela lounge long! LOL

Sue


----------



## ParrotRob (Apr 15, 2012)

love2travel said:


> 1334544835[/url]' post='361217']Thank you for all the suggestions. Now I'm thrilled to have a layover. I didn't know if that was enough time to get around and see things. I would love to go up in the Empire State Building and Times Square. My daughter would love FAO Schwarts. There is a FREE Staten Island Ferry? No way! How cool. How far of a cab ride would that be about? I think we come in around 11am. How long would it take to get to the ferry and take the free ride? I guess I won't be in the Acela lounge long! LOL
> 
> Sue


The ferry is an hour, round trip. The cab ride in the middle of the day shouldn't take more than 15 or 20 minutes. Easily doable.


----------



## SubwayNut (Apr 15, 2012)

The subway #1 train directly inside Penn Station down to the ferry (right outside the ferry) takes almost exactly the same amount of time as a cab, 16 minutes plus 5 at the max for waiting and is much less susceptible to traffic issues.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 15, 2012)

love2travel said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions. Now I'm thrilled to have a layover. I didn't know if that was enough time to get around and see things. I would love to go up in the Empire State Building and Times Square. My daughter would love FAO Schwarts. There is a FREE Staten Island Ferry? No way! How cool. How far of a cab ride would that be about? I think we come in around 11am. How long would it take to get to the ferry and take the free ride? I guess I won't be in the Acela lounge long! LOL
> 
> Sue


The FREE Staten Island Ferry is my favorite part of NYC visit. When you reach NY Penn station, just walk out to *34th St - Penn Station *Subway station and take a _Downtown_* '**1' *train to _*South Ferry*_ station. It will take you to the ferry's departure point in 17 minutes. I suggest this over taking a cab because 1) when in NYC you gotta experience the Subway (the train system, not the sandwich shop!) and 2) Manhattan traffic can be crazy so your cab ride may get very long and expensive. The ferry to Staten Island leaves every 30 minutes or so and the ride takes around 20-25 minutes to Staten Island. Once you reach there, get off the ferry and immediately turn around to board the same ferry again to get back to Manhattan, don't worry you won't be alone, plenty of tourists do that all day, just follow the crowd! _Tip: _When you board the Staten Island Ferry from Manhattan, go up to the top deck (it is a huge ferry!) and stay on the right side of the ferry for the best view of Statue of Liberty. If you are on the left side you will get a beautiful view of the huge Verrazano Narrows Bridge.

When you get back to Manhattan from the ferry, the famous (hyped) Wall Street Bull is a 5 minute walk away and the WTC site is another ten minutes of walk. You can see both these and then take a Subway or a cab back to Penn Station (or Times Square if you have some more time left). NYC is never boring, whatever you do you and your daughter will enjoy it


----------



## ParrotRob (Apr 16, 2012)

SubwayNut said:


> 1334545571[/url]' post='361221']The subway #1 train directly inside Penn Station down to the ferry (right outside the ferry) takes almost exactly the same amount of time as a cab, 16 minutes plus 5 at the max for waiting and is much less susceptible to traffic issues.


I agree, but riding the subway in New York City can be very daunting to one who is not familiar with it. You can have 2, 3 or 4 lines sharing stations and platforms. You got locals and expresses. Even for someone who routinely rides subways in other cities all the time, the NYC subway confuses the hell out of me. That's why I didn't suggest it.


----------



## Steve4031 (Apr 16, 2012)

The subway is part of the experience. Research Before you go and you'll be ok.


----------



## ParrotRob (Apr 16, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> 1334575606[/url]' post='361255']The subway is part of the experience. Research Before you go and you'll be ok.


Riding a cab is part of the NYC experience, too.

There's also the filth and the urine stench in the subways too, but that's a "part of the experience" I could do without


----------



## jis (Apr 16, 2012)

About taking the subway this summer, make sure that the line that you plan to take is actually operating through the stations that you intend to take it from and to. This summer MTA has a massive maintenance plan which involves train cancellations on many routes at various time, though mostly at night and on weekends. Ask the subway booth person at Penn Station about the train you plan to take and make sure it is there at that time that day.

Having said that, going to Times Square or Grand Central should be doable no matter what since there are several lines and not all will be out at the same time. Things like South Ferry may get a bit more interesting at times.


----------



## dlagrua (Apr 16, 2012)

As soon as you leave the basement (Penn Station) and walk up onto the street you will be confronted with a cesspool of humanity moving in every which direction at an unbelievably fast pace. For someone use to a relaxed laid back life style it can be a traumatic experience but do not be discouraged as NYC is a fascinating place. I grew up in Brooklyn and attended college in NYC but I am still overwhelmed when I go back for a visit.

For shopping Macy's 34th street is right across the street. For food I do not recommend the Macy's area. Walk one block West to 9th Avenue and head South towards 29th street. There are a number of restaurants along 9th avenue that are not quite as crowded and expensive. For recreation I will second the choice of Times Square at 42nd street. Its a short 8 block walk. There you will find Madame Tussaud Wax Museum and Ripley's Believe it or Not, and the Discovery Center Museums. They are great to see but a bit expensive. You can find coupons online for discounted admissions.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 16, 2012)

ParrotRob said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > The subway is part of the experience. Research Before you go and you'll be ok.
> ...


I've been on cabs that, due to traffic, moved slower than walking. Once we gave up, paid the cabbie the meter plus tip and walked the rest of the way.

Subway or walk.


----------



## A.J. (Apr 16, 2012)

with cabs a lot of it depends on when and where. I'm actually just returned from three days in manhattan. i took cabs several times, as well as an express bus and a lot of walking, and not once did I have a problem with a slow, traffic-beleaguered cab ride. ultimately, you should do what you are most comfortable with. I personally prefer cabs. they're cleaner, you won't get ripped off and you don't have to deal with hordes of people. plus you can actually see more of new york during the ride.

I will warn you, though, that if you're going to take the ferry to the statue of liberty, you need take into account the lines. on my recent trip I spoke with a tour guide for gray line. she said that unless you go in the morning, you will deal with *a lot* of waiting. since you're under a small time crunch, it's something to be aware of.


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 16, 2012)

There is a cafeteria style eatery in the basement of Macy's.

They have good food and there are many tables where you can

sit and eat. Prices are reasonable, at least for New York!!


----------



## ParrotRob (Apr 16, 2012)

A.J. said:


> 1334602167[/url]' post='361325']with cabs a lot of it depends on when and where. I'm actually just returned from three days in manhattan. i took cabs several times, as well as an express bus and a lot of walking, and not once did I have a problem with a slow, traffic-beleaguered cab ride. ultimately, you should do what you are most comfortable with. I personally prefer cabs. they're cleaner, you won't get ripped off and you don't have to deal with hordes of people. plus you can actually see more of new york during the ride.
> 
> I will warn you, though, that if you're going to take the ferry to the statue of liberty, you need take into account the lines. on my recent trip I spoke with a tour guide for gray line. she said that unless you go in the morning, you will deal with *a lot* of waiting. since you're under a small time crunch, it's something to be aware of.


I wasn't suggesting she actually GO to the statue of liberty, just cruise by it on the ferry





And I agree with you on the cabs. I've never had a bad cab ride in new York. They know how to get you where you're going in a hurry. And yes, you get to see new York, not the inside of a smelly subway train and tunnel.


----------



## A.J. (Apr 16, 2012)

ParrotRob said:


> A.J. said:
> 
> 
> > with cabs a lot of it depends on when and where. I'm actually just returned from three days in manhattan. i took cabs several times, as well as an express bus and a lot of walking, and not once did I have a problem with a slow, traffic-beleaguered cab ride. ultimately, you should do what you are most comfortable with. I personally prefer cabs. they're cleaner, you won't get ripped off and you don't have to deal with hordes of people. plus you can actually see more of new york during the ride.
> ...


it's all good.  I just thought i'd add in some well-meaning advice, in case she was tempted to indeed go. 

I would also add that you can get a great meal just about anywhere. please, for the love of everything that is good in the world, don't eat at penn station. if you were in a hurry it wouldn't be bad, but you're in one of the greatest food cities in the world. that doesn't have to mean five star dining, just really awesome food. i would suggest getting yummy sandwiches from a 'wichcraft location and taking them with you to the ferry or park. you might also consider going to top of the rock, which offers a great view of the city with the bonus of seeing the empire state building in the view, and there are some good restaurants and bakeries close by.


----------



## Ashland Train Enthusiast (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd definitely recommend taking a short walk and checking out the High Line Elevated park. I had a 3 hour layover at NYP and checked it out, it's a neat experience being above the streets and imagining what the railway must have looked like back when it was in service.

http://www.thehighline.org/

~ DCTE


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Apr 16, 2012)

I would head over to the Intrepid Museum. It about a $8 cab ride ($10 with tip), and the time you have, is just about right for seeing it.


----------



## love2travel (Apr 16, 2012)

"Once you reach there, get off the ferry and immediately turn around to board the same ferry again to get back to Manhattan, don't worry you won't be alone, plenty of tourists do that all day, just follow the crowd!"

 Thanks for this tip. I would not have done that. 

_Tip: _When you board the Staten Island Ferry from Manhattan, go up to the top deck (it is a huge ferry!) and stay on the right side of the ferry for the best view of Statue of Liberty. If you are on the left side you will get a beautiful view of the huge Verrazano Narrows Bridge.

Perfect! I have added this to my notes. 

 

Thank you!


----------



## love2travel (Apr 16, 2012)

The ferry is an hour, round trip. The cab ride in the middle of the day shouldn't take more than 15 or 20 minutes. Easily doable.

Oh good. That is useful to know. Longer than I thought too. Thanks!


----------



## love2travel (Apr 16, 2012)

There is a cafeteria style eatery in the basement of Macy's.

They have good food and there are many tables where you can

sit and eat. Prices are reasonable, at least for New York!!

Thanks for letting me know. I had no idea where to eat. Will have to check this out. Is Macy's close to the station?


----------



## love2travel (Apr 16, 2012)

I need more time in New York! Guess I will have to plan another Amtrak trip. lol I think I will take a cab to the ferry. I'm a bit nervous about the subway. Thank you for all the suggestions. I never heard of the Intreped. Will check that out and other suggestions on the web. Thank you for all the tips and advice. It is priceless!

Sue


----------



## ParrotRob (Apr 16, 2012)

love2travel said:


> I need more time in New York! Guess I will have to plan another Amtrak trip. lol I think I will take a cab to the ferry. I'm a bit nervous about the subway. Thank you for all the suggestions. I never heard of the Intreped. Will check that out and other suggestions on the web. Thank you for all the tips and advice. It is priceless!
> 
> Sue



Here's a picture I took just last summer from the Staten Island Ferry. This will give you an idea of how close the ferry gets you:


----------



## Tsuyoshi (Apr 16, 2012)

A.J. said:


> I would also add that you can get a great meal just about anywhere. please, for the love of everything that is good in the world, don't eat at penn station.


Actually, one of the better pizza places, Rose's, is in Penn Station. I work nearby and I have gone into the station more than once just to get a slice there. Here is a review.


----------



## howard-nysf (Apr 16, 2012)

SubwayNut said:


> The subway #1 train directly inside Penn Station down to the ferry (right outside the ferry) takes almost exactly the same amount of time as a cab, 16 minutes plus 5 at the max for waiting and is much less susceptible to traffic issues.


I agree with the other posters. Don't waste your time and money on a taxi to South Ferry. Take the #1 subway. That ride in and of itself will be worth it.

However, ferry, Empire State Building and Macy's can't all be done in a 4-1/2 hour layover without being frenetic.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 16, 2012)

ParrotRob said:


> love2travel said:
> 
> 
> > I need more time in New York! Guess I will have to plan another Amtrak trip. lol I think I will take a cab to the ferry. I'm a bit nervous about the subway. Thank you for all the suggestions. I never heard of the Intreped. Will check that out and other suggestions on the web. Thank you for all the tips and advice. It is priceless!
> ...


Unless you mention how much zoom you used, it gives no idea how close the ferry gets you. For example, this photo was also taken from Staten Island ferry-


----------



## smee (Apr 17, 2012)

love2travel said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions. Now I'm thrilled to have a layover. I didn't know if that was enough time to get around and see things. I would love to go up in the Empire State Building and Times Square. My daughter would love FAO Schwarts. There is a FREE Staten Island Ferry? No way! How cool. How far of a cab ride would that be about? I think we come in around 11am. How long would it take to get to the ferry and take the free ride? I guess I won't be in the Acela lounge long! LOL
> 
> Sue


Take the #1 subway downtown to the last stop South Ferry. It is a 20 minute ride from Penn Station to South Ferry. Once there walk down the platform (towards the front of the train) take the last staircase and it will leave you outside the Ferry terminal. Ride the ferry over to Staten Island and catch a view of the Statue of Liberty, the New York skyline, and other interesting sights.


----------



## smee (Apr 17, 2012)

love2travel said:


> I need more time in New York! Guess I will have to plan another Amtrak trip. lol I think I will take a cab to the ferry. I'm a bit nervous about the subway. Thank you for all the suggestions. I never heard of the Intreped. Will check that out and other suggestions on the web. Thank you for all the tips and advice. It is priceless!
> 
> Sue


If you need any help with the subway just shoot me a message, I've been working in the subways for 14 yrs.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 17, 2012)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> I would head over to the Intrepid Museum. It about a $8 cab ride ($10 with tip), and the time you have, is just about right for seeing it.


Odds are that a 12 year old daughter would not find the Intrepid particularly interesting.

Again, in a 4.5 hour layover, she needs just a taste of NYC. Visiting museums whether it be the Intrepid or the MOMA or the many others would likely not be the thing to do to get a sense of NYC in that time frame. You get it by riding the subway at least once, seeing a few places and walking nearby. For a 12 y.o. girl, I still maintain Times Square and 5th Ave stores would be best. Rockefeller Center could also be done.


----------



## A.J. (Apr 17, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I would head over to the Intrepid Museum. It about a $8 cab ride ($10 with tip), and the time you have, is just about right for seeing it.
> ...


I have to say, I find part of that comment a bit stereotypical. being a 12 year old girl does not equate with being only interested in shopping. there are many, many sights in nyc that would appeal to a girl of any age, including a 12 year old, and i firmly believe the intrepid is one of them. leave that to the parent to decide.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 17, 2012)

ParrotRob said:


> Right there in the midtown area you could go up in the Empire State Building,


I would not recommend the Empire State Building on a 4 hour layover, unless one has pre-purchased their "skip the line", or what ever the heck they call it, tickets. One can easily spend two to three hours on a busy day getting tickets, going through security, etc. and would not have enough time. Normally I'd recommend the Top of the Rock, where one can buy tickets for the exact time you want to go up and there are next to no lines because of this. However, I'm leery of recommending that because you must pre-purchase your tickets and you simply don't know that you're going to be on time, much less that it wouldn't be cloudy & raining.

I think you'd be better served Sue with any of the other suggestions and at least for this trip, forget the tall buildings idea.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 17, 2012)

My uncle and I will be in New York City this July (the 4th, in fact) during a layover between the Silver Meteor and Lake Shore Limited and have the same layover as love2travel. Thanks to love2travel for asking the question (saves me having to :lol: ) and thanks for the great answers provided. This will help us decide what to do in that time. I guess we can always hope the SM is very late, so we won't have to make that decision!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Apr 17, 2012)

JayPea said:


> I guess we can always hope the SM is very late, so we won't have to make that decision!


Been there in my over planning.... and then the Silver pulled a sneaky one, and arrived way early!


----------



## ParrotRob (Apr 17, 2012)

JayPea said:


> My uncle and I will be in New York City this July (the 4th, in fact) during a layover between the Silver Meteor and Lake Shore Limited and have the same layover as love2travel. Thanks to love2travel for asking the question (saves me having to :lol: ) and thanks for the great answers provided. This will help us decide what to do in that time. I guess we can always hope the SM is very late, so we won't have to make that decision!


Unfortunately, the city will be packed on the 4th. Your options might be significantly more limited than L2T's!


----------



## JayPea (Apr 17, 2012)

ParrotRob said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > My uncle and I will be in New York City this July (the 4th, in fact) during a layover between the Silver Meteor and Lake Shore Limited and have the same layover as love2travel. Thanks to love2travel for asking the question (saves me having to :lol: ) and thanks for the great answers provided. This will help us decide what to do in that time. I guess we can always hope the SM is very late, so we won't have to make that decision!
> ...



I was kind of afraid of that, but having never been anywhere near New York before, wasn't sure. No matter, though. I'd guess if we did anything it wouldn't involve any of the typical "touristy" things so as to avoid long lines and big crowds. We may just end up walking around the area of the station.


----------



## NY Penn (Apr 17, 2012)

I have to also recommend to take the subway - it's fast, cheap, and a fundamental part of NY.

Before you do so, check the subway map! Nothing is worse than getting hopelessly lost with such a short layover.

If you have around 4 hours, the ferry and FAO Schwarz should be a perfect combination:

1/2 hour to get onto the subway train itself (see below)

1/2 hour to take the train to South Ferry and wait for the boat itself

1 hour round trip on the boat

1/2 hour to take the subway uptown to FAO Schwarz (your daughter should like it)(see below for directions)

1 hour 15 minutes in the US's oldest toy store

15 mins to take the subway back to Penn Station

works out well.






Map: contrary to what Google may have you believe, that little building that the tour bus is next to is the Bowling Green subway entrance.






Let me know if this is confusing.


----------



## benjibear (Apr 17, 2012)

Just waslking around New York is an experiance in itself. The feeling is like no other city and it is very difficult to explain.

I have never been on the subway but is on my to do list. It looks overwelming compared to other cities I have visited (Washington, Boston). There are train numbers, and letters and colors OH MY! I am always afraid I will get on a subway and end up somewhere in the worse neighborhood. The place I am thinking is the sterotypical bad new york neighborhood with the burned out cars, fire in a barrel, bums, and alot of undesirables around.

A cab ride is an experiance in New York. You just hang on as there are fast accelarations, and fast stops weaving in and out of lanes. You need a cabbie that is always beeping the horn!


----------



## ParrotRob (Apr 17, 2012)

benjibear said:


> Just waslking around New York is an experiance in itself. The feeling is like no other city and it is very difficult to explain.
> 
> I have never been on the subway but is on my to do list. It looks overwelming compared to other cities I have visited (Washington, Boston). There are train numbers, and letters and colors OH MY! I am always afraid I will get on a subway and end up somewhere in the worse neighborhood. The place I am thinking is the sterotypical bad new york neighborhood with the burned out cars, fire in a barrel, bums, and alot of undesirables around.
> 
> A cab ride is an experiance in New York. You just hang on as there are fast accelarations, and fast stops weaving in and out of lanes. You need a cabbie that is always beeping the horn!


Lanes? Ha, they don't recognize the existance of lanes. They can fit at least 4 or 5 wide on a three lane street


----------



## NY Penn (Apr 17, 2012)

benjibear said:


> The place I am thinking is the sterotypical bad new york neighborhood with the burned out cars, fire in a barrel, bums, and alot of undesirables around.


I don't think such a place even exists in NY anymore - although the movies like to perpetuate the stereotype.


----------



## ParrotRob (Apr 17, 2012)

NY Penn said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> > The place I am thinking is the sterotypical bad new york neighborhood with the burned out cars, fire in a barrel, bums, and alot of undesirables around.
> ...


They do in Staten Island, don't they?


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 17, 2012)

benjibear said:


> I have never been on the subway but is on my to do list. It looks overwelming compared to other cities I have visited (Washington, Boston). There are train numbers, and letters and colors OH MY! I am always afraid I will get on a subway and end up somewhere in the worse neighborhood. The place I am thinking is the sterotypical bad new york neighborhood with the burned out cars, fire in a barrel, bums, and alot of undesirables around.


That neighborhood you are talking about is my old stomping grounds. We called it stomping grounds because that is what we used to do to people who made the mistake of taking the wrong train. That's why everyone who lives in NYC knows the subways - those that didn't were stomped. Only the fit survive.

Oh, that neighborhood is always one stop past where you wanted to get off anywhere in the city so if you make a mistake, please be sure you leave your fortune to Amtrak. It needs the money.

We're waiting for you!!!! And no wimpy 4-line train systems. We have letters and numbers by the dozen. Better remember them!

:giggle:

Now I guess nobody from out of town will take the subway any more. At least not unless Charles Bronson is on the train with them.


----------

